# C300mk2 release date pushed back?



## DanThePhotoMan (Jul 20, 2015)

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but from every article I had read the expected release date for the C300mk2 was September of this year. I just checked BnH and now it is October 20. I've done a little research and can't find any specific reason. 

It's only a month so it's not that big of a deal, but I was just really hoping to have it for September. Were all the September dates just guesstimates?


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Jul 20, 2015)

The dates were probably educated guesses. They may have found a few issues with the test units in the field and are looking to make sure the product is reliable instead of rushing it. Just look at Blackmagic, a lot of their products have been pushed 6 months or more after the original ship date.


----------

